# General > Sport >  Scorries supreme in title opener

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Scorries supreme in title opener*


Wick Academy 2 Turriff United 0  A FIRST-HALF brace gave Academy the perfect start to their title challenge.   Stephen Anderson stunned the visitors in opening minutes with a well-placed header but despite pressing for their second, it didn't come until the dying seconds of the first period.   [Read Full Article]

----------

